# Ariel Ramírez (1921-2010)



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

Argentine composer who wrote "Missa Criolla", the first mass in Spanish, mixing classical with folk music. His "Navidad Nuestra" is a tuneful Christmas classic which amateur choirs sometimes perform. Here is an amazing vintage clip:






He also wrote an LP of songs for Mercedes Sosa, of which this is the best known:






Any fans on this forum?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just been reading the Wiki article on him - interesting career, and it's good to learn about an Argentinian composer whose name isn't Piazzolla or Ginestera. Thanks for bringing him to our attention, Marcos.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

His music is a bit too folksy for my taste and I don`t think he is a quintessential CM composer like Ginastera. However, I thought his Misa Criolla was very interesting and unlike every other work I`ve ever listened. I guess, it`s a "must-hear" if you are into "fusion" stuff.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I have very mixed feelings, that "Missa Criolla" has something strange , when Philips released the one with Carreras it ended up in the charts . Sold thousand up on thousands


----------

